

California's population growth is slowing dramatically, study finds - waterlesscloud
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/04/california-population-growth.html

======
Randgalt
Gee - I wonder why. The tax and regulation burden is inflating faster than
anyone can keep up with. The idiots in Sacramento show no signs of stopping
either.

